# What type of frame is this?! Please help!



## BoriRank (May 6, 2010)

I hope I posted this in the right spot! My cuzin told me it's some kind of muscle bike! I tried to take pics of every detail it has as well as the shape of the plaque up front! Thanks ahead of time!     Pics will come soon sorry!! Pictures weren't uploading!!


----------

